

Ask HN: What is the best stylus for iPad mini to take math notes? - rssems

What is the best stylus for iPad mini to take math notes?<p>More specific: Wacom Bamboo or Adonit Jot Pro or Applydea Maglus? Thanks.
======
runjake
The digitizers in the current iPad models are not high-resolution enough to
permit anything more than rudimentary drawings or large scribbles of text. Do
not expect Tablet PC/OneNote-like performance at all.

That said, I like the Bamboo Stylus and that one seemed to be the best-
regarded when I purchased it.

